

I'm writing software for a 2.5 ton fire breathing musical instrument - cubes
http://www.syzygryd.com/

======
jacquesm
This guy is jealous:

<http://lagaffemegate.free.fr/marottes/images/monde04.jpg>

What an amazing thing you are building, it's a pity burning man is a continent
away or I would come just to see it play!

~~~
Timothee
I had completely forgotten about the "Gaffophone"!

For those of you who don't know "Gaston Lagaffe" is an office dreamer who is
part artist, part scientist and came up with this instrument which sounds good
only to his ears and cause a lot of damages through the deep vibrations it
creates.

------
lanstein
Got an email about donating to this project at work. Apparently if you donate
enough money, you can get a flamethrower.

------
aeontech
I'm so looking forward to playing with that.

------
edrabbit
and if you donate even more, you can get your own private run of Dance Dance
Immolation or 2pir

------
rjett
What are the liabilities should this thing catch a bunch of Burning Man
hippies on fire?

~~~
cubes
Note the disclaimer on the back of Burning Man tickets:
[http://www.erowid.org/culture/burningman/1998_burningman/ima...](http://www.erowid.org/culture/burningman/1998_burningman/images/1998_bm_ticket_mid.jpg)

~~~
sjf
Has this ever been tested, and if so why can't this work in other situations?

I have been told (though not by any reliable source) that these kinds of
disclaimers are not legal even if they are signed by the user.

~~~
edrabbit
Man Burned at Burning Man Assumed Risk of Being Burned by Burning Man, Says
Court

[http://www.loweringthebar.net/2009/07/court-man-burned-at-
bu...](http://www.loweringthebar.net/2009/07/court-man-burned-at-burning-man-
assumed-risk-of-being-burned-by-burning-man.html)

------
yourabi
I was sold at flamethrower. Looks pretty slick.

------
JCThoughtscream
This is quite possibly the most awesome piece of art I've seen all year.

------
robotron
If this comes together, I will be seeing it in person out there.

~~~
cubes
The software is actually available to play with now. At present it's intended
primarily for musicians who will be writing sets using Ableton Live.

Info on the software is here:
<http://music.syzygryd.com/help/Install_And_Setup_The_MDK>

The software is open source so source code is available.

------
kbob
Where's the "musical" part? Is this a pyrophone?

~~~
cubes
It features three grid sequencers that participants interact with to create
music based on Ableton Live sets submitted by artists.

------
mapleoin
Don't you have anything better to do?

~~~
aeontech
Don't _you_ have anything better to do? ;)

